# Looking for trainer in or around Charlotte NC



## wormy (May 27, 2019)

Hi,

Any of you have a recommendation for a trainer in or around the Charlotte NC arear?


----------



## Britchea (Jul 5, 2021)

wormy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any of you have a recommendation for a trainer in or around the Charlotte NC arear?


Also looking for a trainer in the Charlotte area! Did you have any luck? I see you posted this 5 months ago but never got a response. Our pup is 10 weeks old today. Looking for puppy training and then board/train whenever he’s older (most I’ve found require them to be 6 months old for B&T).


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have no personal experience with this trainer, but I am considering entering their training program. I have heard good things.









Dog Training, Charlotte NC | Highland Canine Training


Find out about our dog training programs in Charlotte, NC - and discover why we are the trusted source for dog lovers across the southeast U.S..




highlandcanine.com


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

About an hour from Charlotte, you might look up Richard Shook, in Claremont, NC.

CONTACT | southlanddogsports 

I am not affiliated with Southland Dog Sports, but have talked with Richard. Very nice guy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a friend just north of Charlotte who is very experienced with youngsters....a now retired GSD breeder.









Denise Kiah


Denise Kiah က Facebook ပေါမှာ ရှိပါတယ်။ Denise Kiah နှင့်အတူ အခြာသင်သိလိမ့်မည့် သူမျာနှင့် ဆက်သွယ်ရန် Facebook တွင် ပူပေါင်းပါ Facebook သည် လူအမျာအား မျှဝေနိုင်သည့် စွမ်းအားကို ပေးသည့်အပြင်...




www.facebook.com





Lee


----------

